# Bah bah....



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

I have a man wanting to bring 100 sheep to graze my land. I'm getting no church support to continue the mission to feed the poor here. I spent thousands last summer bringing in the crops and the land will revert back to forest if I don't do this. So I guess we will raise sheep.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> I have a man wanting to bring 100 sheep to graze my land. I'm getting no church support to continue the mission to feed the poor here. I spent thousands last summer bringing in the crops and the land will revert back to forest if I don't do this. So I guess we will raise sheep.


Just a thought of mine, I am not a Catholic and have no religion.
Why do you feed the poor?
Why not help them, teach them something useful and let them get their own food?
On the other hand, let the sheep graze and help you!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

sheep need to keep on moving or they destroy everything. They graze very close to the ground which is nice but you need to rotate them or you will have bare land. Are they for meat or wool or both'


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

citlali said:


> sheep need to keep on moving or they destroy everything. They graze very close to the ground which is nice but you need to rotate them or you will have bare land. Are they for meat or wool or both'





citlali said:


> sheep need to keep on moving or they destroy everything. They graze very close to the ground which is nice but you need to rotate them or you will have bare land. Are they for meat or wool or both'


I have 150 acres so they be OK. If they start stripping the land bare he will have to move some. I'll get a release of liability signed by him. I won't be responsible if they get out and eat someone's cane or drown in the river. My land if fenced except for a small part along the river. I have a roll of barbed wire if he wants to fence it. Not sure if they are for wool or meat. Personally I don't like lamb.
It costs between $8,000 - $10,000 a year to plow, plant, harvest and distribute the crops. I did it with my own money last year but after visiting and writing numerous churches I got no support. They like to take money but as far as they know I'm just someone they don't know asking for money for a mission that they don't know actually exists. But at least we did a little good last year, who knows what God has planned?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

"who knows what God has planned?" ............Bankruptcy ..........


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> "who knows what God has planned?" ............Bankruptcy ..........


I was born and raised poor, that prospect does not bother me. I will have more than enough social security to live well here. My wife receives her pension from Barcelona. We will be just fine. 

Jesus owned nothing.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> I have 150 acres so they be OK. If they start stripping the land bare he will have to move some. I'll get a release of liability signed by him. I won't be responsible if they get out and eat someone's cane or drown in the river. My land if fenced except for a small part along the river. I have a roll of barbed wire if he wants to fence it. Not sure if they are for wool or meat. Personally I don't like lamb.
> It costs between $8,000 - $10,000 a year to plow, plant, harvest and distribute the crops. I did it with my own money last year but after visiting and writing numerous churches I got no support. They like to take money but as far as they know I'm just someone they don't know asking for money for a mission that they don't know actually exists. But at least we did a little good last year, who knows what God has planned?


Perhaps God is already giving you a hint of his plans


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> I was born and raised poor, that prospect does not bother me. I will have more than enough social security to live well here. My wife receives her pension from Barcelona. We will be just fine.
> 
> Jesus owned nothing.


Jesus owned nothing because he did not have time to own anything, besides, look at how he ended...


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

My comments are not directed to anyone, I disagree; sometimes I have many positive opinions.
if you cannot see my comments, don't bother on answering
Ah, no disrespect too, as you people say when something comes with a disrespectful charge...


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I have to agree that when the conversation begins with "no disrespect" or "with all due respect" it usually continues with a scathing commentary. "Nothing personal, but..." is another one.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

lagoloo said:


> I have to agree that when the conversation begins with "no disrespect" or "with all due respect" it usually continues with a scathing commentary. "Nothing personal, but..." is another one.


Scathing? I think I was pretty diplomatic.


----------

